# White Bass Tournament on LL June 15th



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Come out and have fun.










Good fishing to all!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

More fun !!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This is earlier in the summer than last years, right? I think more fish will be caught this time because maybe the thermocline won't be bad yet.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes sir it was really hot last year and should be fun.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Looking forward to another great tournament!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southern Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

sounds good to me


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like a good time DT


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

It should be fun even if you canâ€™t fish it come out and visit. Even the famous Shadslinger should be there to talk fishing with everyone.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Will do my best to enter this one.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Stooges are in. We are looking forward to seeing you all on the water.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Ducktracker how do you sign up? It said only first 30 accepted. Is that at location sign up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

We will start sign ups on the day before tournament at Beacon Bay parking lot.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Awesome. Iâ€™m putting this one on my calendar!


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

If you didnâ€™t fish this tournament last year you really missed out on some good fun at the weigh in, was awesome to see so many to coolers mingling together last year, Johnny runs a great tournament so come on out and have some fun with us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Connie and Harl are in !!!! Welook forward to seeing everyone....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

McSpoon said:


> If you didnâ€™t fish this tournament last year you really missed out on some good fun at the weigh in, was awesome to see so many to coolers mingling together last year, Johnny runs a great tournament so come on out and have some fun with us.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am going to be at this one, even if all I do is hold down a chair at Beacon Bay and swap lies with other 2Coolers.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Myself, and a fellow 2 Cooler, are in...y'all best watch out, 'cause we're just plain good!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Maybe we should have a annual 2cool tournament for Whites with anyone that is on 2cool around the 2cool fish fry would be fun.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Ducktracker said:


> Maybe we should have a annual 2cool tournament for Whites with anyone that is on 2cool around the 2cool fish fry would be fun.
> 
> Good fishing to all!


This would be fun, I am in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Should be a great contest, I will help WhiteBassFisher with his duty, holding down chairs and watching people work hard!
I hear splashers may be outlawed for this, is that right?
And DuckTracker slabs can only be white,!tuna!
J/K


It should be a real hoot, last year everybody had to dig deep in their bag of tricks to catch fish. It was a very tough day to catch white bass. This year it should be a free fall.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I will try to take it easy on yall!! I need a backer SS. LOL


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Does it have to be more than one in the boat. I would like to enter myself since no one is up to my standards.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

One person is ok but price stays the same. You just need to enjoy life Matt.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Mattsfishin said:


> Does it have to be more than one in the boat. I would like to enter myself since no one is up to my standards.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I can handicap ya if you want!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Bankin' On It said:


> I can handicap ya if you want!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Matt,
I donâ€™t think you being in the boat qualifies as a handy cap. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Would like to relive this thread. Is it still on. I heard noise of canceling due to water conditions. 

Im in!


----------



## LStu2 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Date Changed*

The date was changed to July 13th.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

LStu2 said:


> The date was changed to July 13th.


Thanks for answering it. We hated to change date but water is just starting to clear up. Hopefully this new system coming in want mess it up to bad.

Good fishing to all!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have said it before but will say again. I think your original date (day before Father's day) is normally a great time for white bass tournaments, but this year is crazy. Normally, by July 13 (the new date this year) it is possible to have thermocline problems. But, being a crazy year with high flow through, I don't think it is possible for a thermocline to develop by July 13 this year. Even with no more rain, the dam will have all 12 gates open another 10 days probably.


----------

